

DIY Healthcare For Startups - Klinky
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/30/diy-health-reform

======
Klinky
This is an interesting article with some real solutions for those individuals
or startups who might not be able to get in on a group plan. Some of the ideas
seem to be relatively low cost while providing at least some form of access to
a doctor.

How important is health coverage to you? What has your experience been as far
as health coverage in the startup sector?

